# TheGetawayer Reviews the S3 Sedan



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Hadn't heard of the guy before, but he put together a solid piece, IMO. Fast forward to 3:17 unless you are ChrisFu.


----------



## jbradle7 (Sep 8, 2009)

This guy cracks me up


----------



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

appreciate the post! Yeah hehe. He did a good job on this one, have to admit, and he captured the exhaust pretty well too.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Ah, the sweet sound of a manual transmission.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Ah, the sweet sound of a manual transmission.


The best part is when he shifted!


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

Nice review that syncs up with a lot of my expectations. Dan thanks for the find. This helps remind me why I am waiting so long for the car! Despite some issues, I do think the overall message about being "un-compromised" are generally true in a macro sense for a fully loaded S3. A car that can be a comfortable daily driver, yet really get into nice performance mode (~5s 0-60mph, >0.94g skid pad, AWD handling, drive select and magride). The wide power band is really great. And other goodies really add to it, such as the balanced exhaust sound, the clean interior, latest generation MMI, and adaptive cruise with stop and go.

Overall the S3 is a fine machine, that I believe you really need to spend quite a bit more to get a really noticeable increases in overall performance and functionality. A colleague has an outstanding new S6. Amazing car. But it is twice the price of the S3.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Just watched his review for the CLA45. He sounded like he was about to cry when talking about the dual clutch in the AMG lol. It's quite hilarious especially with his accent.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

S3 on Autobahn
http://youtu.be/UCd5EC2i5Kc
This car is a fantastic value, even loaded. LED headlights, adaptive cruise, etc. IMO the GTI & S3 are priced just right whereas the A3/CLA250/45 are priced a bit too high. Heck an A3 with paddle shifters costs more than a S3. 
Sure the Golf R is an absolute bargain of the 3, but that car has a limited appeal, luckily keeping it out of every Tom, Dick and Harry's driveway
CLA45
http://youtu.be/5fl6paXQU4k
CLA45's flames. Is there any way to make the S3/R sound like this car??
http://youtu.be/t0zVJg73Xmg
The next gen CLA may be better but this one is over-priced. In Europe even more so considering the A45 in available there yet the CLA is like $5,000 more. Same with the S3 hatch and M135i.


----------



## seinsmeld13 (Mar 4, 2012)

The getawayer is one of the best on Youtube. I watch all his great reviews. Anyway....


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

He'd be a cool dude to hit up if I'm ever in his country. Bet he's a car dealer based on the makes he drives. Audi and Porsche.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Thanks for posting Dan. Good to see you still kicking in here once in awhile. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

And speaking of video reviews, I just noticed this: 2015 S3 vs. Golf R vs. WRX STI (from down under):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBkTFkSqkLY

And this very long one of a USA launch edition:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCyjOB6nBLU


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Wiley337 said:


> And speaking of video reviews, I just noticed this: 2015 S3 vs. Golf R vs. WRX STI (from down under):
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBkTFkSqkLY
> 
> ...


From this summer.


----------



## seinsmeld13 (Mar 4, 2012)

The Getawayer looks like Bubbles from the Trailer Park Boys. His reviews in my opinion are some of the best on Youtube. I'm subscribed to his thread. Does a lot of German cars with his tops the Porsches. Anyway......


----------



## silvrevo (Mar 11, 2010)

im waiting for his eyeballs to pop out and land on the dash!!!!!!!!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

very nice review.

we have a used CLA45 AMG at my dealership now, the car sounds awesome, but everything else is such a disappointment in that car. its got a hood prop rod and no engine cover for crying out loud. and NO keyless entry.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

ProjectA3 said:


> very nice review.
> 
> we have a used CLA45 AMG at my dealership now, the car sounds awesome, but everything else is such a disappointment in that car. its got a hood prop rod and no engine cover for crying out loud. and NO keyless entry.


What are those running used? Oddly enough. By the time 2016 Rs get here there will be second-hand CLA45s & S3s. 

The only think I'd be interested in is a loaded GLA45 w/Aero pack and wood trim, as well as a lower aftermarket suspension like the A45. but those are going to be up there for awhile:-/ 

The CLA is a pointless car at a pointless price point where used PDK 997 C4Ss reside, but I digress...then again could be tempted if the price is right late-2015 on some loaded 2014 CLA45s. After all, mommy & daddy need to do something to punish little Johnny when he gets kicked out of private college.


----------

